# PACIFIFC ENERGY Summit Classic UPDATE



## Roospike (Nov 22, 2005)

We got our new PACIFIFC ENERGY Summit Classic~Porcelain Enamel in "Sunset Red" ( waited 2 months on order ) Very nice stove !  2000-3000 sq ft heat. Our house is 1800 sq ft.  Burn 2 logs at a time , coldest night has been 18 deg. "our burn times" have been 8-12 hours with coal up to 14 hours on coal heat. When it gets 50-60 deg we run 1 log every about every 8 hours to keep  the chill out .  Heats the whole house and does it very well.     Total cost to date: $3085. cost break down is ..... $2180. for the PE stove , $185. for the hearth ( we built ) $720. in pipe. ~ pipe is double wall black pipe / SS inside for above the stove first floor , SS pipe second floor + attic + 5' on the roof.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 22, 2005)

second set


----------



## Roospike (Nov 22, 2005)

third


----------



## Roospike (Nov 22, 2005)

Second floor pipe ....  before the pipe was boxed in and finished .  & no the walls are not "pink" as the picture shows. ha . As you can see there was a round hole as where an old gas heater pipe run through the floors. The new stove pipe was moved over and out.


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Nov 22, 2005)

Do you really get that long of burns on your Pac-Energy?
Able to throw-in whole logs & they burn away? What diameter typically??
Nice porcelain finish - holding up well with stove use?
Correct me in I'm wrong, but does your model have the auto-thermostat feature?

I'm very interested in this model when we build our house up in the "North Woods"..

Rob


----------



## Roospike (Nov 22, 2005)

Rob From Wisconsin said:
			
		

> Do you really get that long of burns on your Pac-Energy?
> Able to throw-in whole logs & they burn away? What diameter typically??
> Nice porcelain finish - holding up well with stove use?
> Correct me in I'm wrong, but does your model have the auto-thermostat feature?
> ...


 Hi Rob , ( to set the stage ) Our house is 100+ years old with storm windows and blown ins in the walls and attic , the house has been redone so it not the same 100 year old house.   The logs we burn are normaly the better btu woods abd the most wood i have used at one time is 3 split logs but normaly its just 2 at a time . Like i said the coldest we have had so far is 18 deg at night .  The logs are what you would think of logs for about 6 hours and then after that they look like  coal logs for the other 4-6 hours. I was very pleased when we ended up getting over 8 hour burns with good heat because i thought " 8 hour burn time , yeah right" so Pacific Energy says but thats what we have been getting  on this stove.  We use our full round logs for night burns with a split log ( 1 round 1 split ) and just split logs is the day. I would say our average round logs are 9" across and 16" long and ther will be nothing but ash after 12 hours if we let it go without a refire. The top steel plate of the stove is 3/8" thick tho our top is under the out side porcelain plate that 3/8" thick top keep the heat rolling.   "Correct me in I'm wrong, but does your model have the auto-thermostat feature?" Yes in the secondary burn chamber there is a spring that opens the fresh air inlet if you run the damper in the stove too low. You cant go wrong on too low of draft that you set just as long as you get the wood burning at first for 15-30 min before you close down the damper on the stove the auto spring in the burn chamber takes over if more air is needed.  We had a high demand from this stove for the $$ we paid and when we started burning wood in it the stove is 4 time better than what we expected.  " Nice porcelain finish - holding up well with stove use? " we have only had the stove for a short time but so far it keeps its shine and cleans up very well. The "Sunset Red" color does get a bit deeper in color the hotter the stove is and than back to normal when not in use. not much change ...... just a little.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 22, 2005)

Frank Ivy said:
			
		

> Chiming in here.
> 
> I have a Summit Insert, and I don't know how much it differs.
> 
> ...


    "If I load the unit 75% at 11 PM and...."  Wow , really ? you load you stove at 75% full ? I have not done that yet. The most is 3 logs and one being round at 9" across X 16" long and two split logs at 5" across X 16" long . How large is your house ? 70%  of our wood is white oak , red oak  with 30% being odd wood . cant just burn oak , we thought we could and it didnt work, we need the other softer wood for start ups and for quick heat and/or quick coal if needed.  Our stove sits in the middle of our house right by the stairs with 3 bedrooms  up on the second floor. Kitchen , bathroom , computer room and den on the other side of the house/stairs.  We couldnt have a better place to have a wood stove than where it is now.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 23, 2005)

Frank Ivy said:
			
		

> Oh by the way . . .
> 
> I found that loading the wood front to back produces much better results than left to right.


    Thats what Pacific Energy says to do with the wood ( front to back ) I always loaded side to side in the older stoves but front to back makes great sence if the air is comming in from the front , with loading side to side the first lof would block the air flow to the back. I started loading the shop stove front to back and it make a world of difference on any stove i would say.  I also agree about getting the bigger stove if unsure. We dont need a 97 k BTU stove in our house but have the option if needed. No option with the smaller stove.


----------



## rudysmallfry (Dec 3, 2005)

Totally unrelated to your post, I see you have the steamer pot on your stove. Do you like it? Does it provide the necessary moisture to the air?


----------



## Roospike (Dec 3, 2005)

rudysmallfry said:
			
		

> Totally unrelated to your post, I see you have the steamer pot on your stove. Do you like it? Does it provide the necessary moisture to the air?


 No water , just a nice flat balck lace top decoration on top to take away from the square of the stove . We use a whole house 13 gal. himidfiyer .


----------



## Corie (Dec 9, 2005)

yo Roo, I hope you don't mind that I use one of yours photos on my wikepedia writeup on woodstoves


----------



## webbie (Dec 10, 2005)

Corie said:
			
		

> yo Roo, I hope you don't mind that I use one of yours photos on my wikepedia writeup on woodstoves



I was wondering when someone was going to update the wikipedia....could use a LOT of entries on stoves and fireplaces there.


----------



## Corie (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, i figured it was about time.  And being as this is the most boring Friday night of my existence thus far.............


----------

